# Yet Another Moebius TOS Raider Build



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

A pretty much out of the box build, no lights. I think I might have went a little too heavy on the weathering, what do you guys think? 






Thanks to Moebius for giving us such awesome kits

Pics Of tthe TOS Viper and Galactica coming soon

Robert


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

And Yet another fantastic job, looks great!! Can't wait to get one myself.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

I like it , looks great to me. Super work:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice! If you were going for 100% screen accurate I'd say the weathering might be a _little_ heavy considering the Raiders always looked clean and well maintained, but I like what you've done here--your weathering is just right, and helps to break up the monotony of an almost-all-one-color ship. :thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Nice! If you were going for 100% screen accurate I'd say the weathering might be a _little_ heavy considering the Raiders always looked clean and well maintained


Well, maybe not totally clean...

Nice build, Rob!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think it looks just right. Maybe do a little grey drybrushing on the black stripes. They are kinda stark. Love the paneling you did. Great job!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent work. Don't worry about the lights. Some of the best builds I have seen don't have lights. Great Job.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent job! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

starseeker said:


> Well, maybe not totally clean...


Y'know, I've seen those photos before but I don't remember the Raiders looking that weathered and dirty in the series. Also, I've read on a few websites some debate about whether that is one of the primary filming models or the Monogram kit that was used in the last episode.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Zombie_61 said:


> Y'know, I've seen those photos before but I don't remember the Raiders looking that weathered and dirty in the series. Also, I've read on a few websites some debate about whether that is one of the primary filming models or the Monogram kit that was used in the last episode.


Definitely not a Monogram kit. You can see the Invaders door on the darker grey piece on either side of the (aft) cockpit.

Great job on the Raider! Probably the best build to date.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That's one of the studio miniatures. 
http://www.byyourcommand.net/cylongallery/thumbnails.php?album=194


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice job on the build. The weathering is just fine.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks great!
As for the weathering, that is a personal taste.
Who knows if space ships get weathered?

Andy


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice job! Weathering is great. 
I've always thought those studio models just look wrong - like someone just rubbed an oily rag over them - the weathering is inverted - in all the nooks and crannies where you'd expect dirt to collect, there's none!


----------



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback This is such a great time for modelers, what with the Jupiter 2, Flying Sub, TOS Enterprise and B9 to name a few. All of these played such a big part in my childhood......keep em comming Moebius and Polar Lights!

I was SO excited to get this kit that I rushed to get it built and didn't do with it what I really wanted to....so I have another one on order and intend to add lights, scratchbuild a cockpit interior and add the Paragraphix louvers to it

Robiwan, I went with your suggestion and drybrushed some light ghost gray on the stripes and it looks great...really tied everything together. Thanks

Robert


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, your'e welcome. Sometimes it takes another set of eyes to spot something. A neat trick I learned a while ago, to see how your model looks, is to look at in a mirror. Things tend to pop out that way that you may have missed. Why it works that way I don't know. I learned that from military figure painting.

On a side note, I just picked this kit up at Wonderfest yesterday. You don't get an idea of how big it is until you see it in person!


----------



## Arkons (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow! Even the original models look clean compared to mine. I thought they were very heavily weathered so I made mine look downright dirty and used! Guess I should have looked up some pictures of the models. Nevertheless, I like the weathered look and I went all out. I tried loading a couple of pics but I keep getting a message that it won't load them.


----------

